# 4 Dead, Several Others Shot At Pittsburgh Synagogue



## Kraut783 (Oct 27, 2018)

Some are saying 7 dead and two responding officers shot.....not clear yet tho.

Prayers to the victims....

4 Dead, Several Others Shot At Pittsburgh Synagogue


----------



## Gunz (Oct 27, 2018)

8 dead. Shooter burst in allegedly screaming "All Jews must die." Perp described as white male, taken into custody.

RIP


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 27, 2018)

Apparently we are up to 11 dead and as I understand it several police officers in the hospital.  Please pray for us here in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 27, 2018)

Prayers to all affected by this senseless tragedy.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 27, 2018)

RIP to the dead.

BZ and prayers for a speedy recovery to my brothers who charged into, and took, hostile fire so others wouldn't have to.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 27, 2018)

This is so senseless. My thoughts and prayers are with survivors and loved ones.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 27, 2018)

Rest In Peace to the fallen and prayers out for a speedy recovery to those that were wounded.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 28, 2018)

My heart goes out to all the affected families and I'm wishing the injured officers a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 30, 2018)

May there be a special place in Hell for the scumbag when he eventually gets there.

Absolutely senseless.


----------

